# Best metal songs to learn on sevenstring



## Verbius (Jan 19, 2009)

wat up. I'm a noob on 7's. I've played guitar about 2 years not very consistently. 


Does anyone know any good metal songs that would break me into playing on my seven string that will be here on friday? I love August Burns Red but their in drop C and I don't feel like complicating my life trying to work that tuning out. So just some beginner and intermediate suggestions would be cool.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 22, 2009)

check at you tube men .. chris broderick, stephan forte, jeff loomis, you can get the files for guitar pro or tuxguitar(i recommend id free) in ultimateguitar

i hope this helps..


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fear Factory, Dream Theater, some Cannibal Corpse, Unearth, some Trivium, Mushroomhead, Meshuggah.


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 23, 2009)

gizmachi


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginner-central/72938-easy-7-string-metal-tunes.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...od-7-string-tunes-to-learn-for-beginners.html

Search can be your friend.


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 24, 2009)

diecast


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 24, 2009)

Nevermore's always fun, My Acid Words has some awesome riffs in it to get goin' to. I always used to tune my 7 to C standard with extra high string (step up) and play In Flames and Dethklok stuff, so there's an option as well.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits me.


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 27, 2009)

OH! And anything by Mercenary is insanely fun to play. There aren't a lot of tabs out there, but a lot of the rhythm parts are pretty easy to figure out by ear if you take a couple minutes and play along with some of their songs. Redefine Me, Soul Decision, and Firesoul are insane


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

I was trying to play Soul Decision the other day and found out that I have horrible rhythm chops.

I can't play that intro (it's just all B's) correctly to save my life.

I guess that's what happens when you only ever practice lead playing!


----------



## HamBungler (Jan 31, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I was trying to play Soul Decision the other day and found out that I have horrible rhythm chops.
> 
> I can't play that intro (it's just all B's) correctly to save my life.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you only ever practice lead playing!



I'm the other way around currently, but I've been fixing that and my lead chops are just about there  Keep at it though! Once you get it down you feel like a complete badass cuz those rhythms just CRUSH!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 31, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I was trying to play Soul Decision the other day and found out that I have horrible rhythm chops.
> 
> I can't play that intro (it's just all B's) correctly to save my life.
> 
> I guess that's what happens when you only ever practice lead playing!



I know how you feel (except i suck at both)


----------



## N8tiv_shredder (Jan 31, 2009)

Nevermore's My Acid Words. Unearth's Crow Killer. Amon Amarth's Pursuit of Vikings (usually played in dropped B but 7 strings work too)...


----------

